# Trailer Test hastings or Gillingham



## Doolally (6 February 2015)

HI Guys

I did my trailer test in Gillingham, Kent and failed.  I wondered if anyone had done it in Hastings and had any advice?  I am wondering if Hastings driving is easier than Gillingham (v busy!). 

Any advice on what company you used to train etc would be much appreciated!  

thanks!


----------



## dornrose (7 February 2015)

No help with which test centre as you should be able to drive at either, what did you fail on?


----------



## ROG (7 February 2015)

The idea of the modern tests is that the driver should be able to drive anywhere and at any test place with any examiner

If not ready for test then you need to work on whatever it was that you failed on


----------



## [59668] (7 February 2015)

I used Kent trailer training and passed first time in Gillingham. What did you fail on?


----------



## Doolally (7 February 2015)

I failed in Gillingham. It was the reversing that got me. I just dread going back to do it again. I did have two full days of training but test got me! 
 Rog - do you know who is good to train with down here? Thanks!


----------



## ROG (7 February 2015)

Doolally said:



			I failed in Gillingham. It was the reversing that got me. I just dread going back to do it again. I did have two full days of training but test got me! 
 Rog - do you know who is good to train with down here? Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried a LGV school that also does B+E?

If the reversing is the issue then do you have a trailer already?


----------



## Doolally (7 February 2015)

Ill have a look, I think they did all sorts of training for different tests. No I don't have a trailer yet so haven't practiced much. Dad used to always take me!


----------



## ROG (7 February 2015)

Doolally said:



			Ill have a look, I think they did all sorts of training for different tests. No I don't have a trailer yet so haven't practiced much. Dad used to always take me!
		
Click to expand...

Are you able to go out with a friend and their set up to a piece of private land where you could practice?

If yes then your first task is to reverse along a straight line making small adjustments - I hope your instructor did that ?


----------



## alsxx (10 February 2015)

I passed first time at the Gillingham test centre, with 3 minors (1 on reversing!), and took my test during the morning rush hour!

I used train drive http://www.traindrive.co.uk and having looked at my old emails, the guy that owned and ran it then was called Barry Hughes. He was very good and I'd recommend.


----------



## ROG (10 February 2015)

alsxx said:



			I passed first time at the Gillingham test centre, with 3 minors (1 on reversing!), and took my test during the morning rush hour!

I used train drive http://www.traindrive.co.uk and having looked at my old emails, the guy that owned and ran it then was called Barry Hughes. He was very good and I'd recommend.
		
Click to expand...

On their site they have info which is not legally correct ....
"Whether you are towing a horsebox, caravan or large trailer, if you obtained your car driving licence after 1997, you are legally required to obtain a B+E licence"
http://www.traindrive.co.uk/driver-training-courses/car-and-trailer-category-be-licence/

In their favour they are a LGV training school


----------



## alsxx (10 February 2015)

ROG said:



			On their site they have info which is not legally correct ....
"Whether you are towing a horsebox, caravan or large trailer, if you obtained your car driving licence after 1997, you are legally required to obtain a B+E licence"
http://www.traindrive.co.uk/driver-training-courses/car-and-trailer-category-be-licence/

In their favour they are a LGV training school
		
Click to expand...

I'm just recommending them on the basis I found the guy very good and I passed first time and am now a confident and proficient driver with a trailer. And the Gillingham test centre is, frankly, horrid - I haven't driven anywhere with my trailer as congested as that in the four years since passing my test, so they did a good job preparing me.

 Suggest you contact them if you feel the info on their site isn't correct.


----------



## npage123 (11 February 2015)

Hi OP

I've done an intensive course with The Driver Training Centre a good few years ago.  It wasn't for the B+E though - it was for the C1 licence.  

The course was expensive but very thorough and really worth it.  The instructor was very good at his job and really pleasant.  Apart from the driving on the local roads, there was also a lot of time spent at the test centre in Ivyhouse Lane to practice the reversing and emergency/controlled stop.  As ROG advised, ideally you should be confident in driving on any road and any situation before taking the test, as the examiners would prefer that the driving is done in a 'business-like' fashion and with confidence, rather than hesitantly and being nervous about being the one in control of the vehicle.  Practice makes perfect!

http://www.drivertrainingcentre.co.uk/index.htm


----------

